
Hybrid Memory Cube Technology - cdvonstinkpot
http://hybridmemorycube.org/technology.html
======
joshuaellinger
Does anyone know how real/near-term this is?

IBM and Micron are on the sponsor list but not Intel. I've been hearing about
3D memory for a while but haven't seen anything that feels like it is near
market.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
The end of the article submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6034346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6034346)

says the end of 2014 could be when this technology starts shipping & possibly
makes SSDs moot.

~~~
wmf
HMC is DRAM, but more expensive because it's faster. It's not competing with
SSDs. (I'm talking about actual HMC, not HMC hype.)

